
Hierarchical Front-End Structure - petejank
https://github.com/petejank/hierarchical-front-end-structure
======
petejank
Recently at work I encountered a situation where I had to share my knowledge
on how do I structure files in front-end projects. This happened repeatedly so
instead of showing things all over again I decided to create a formal
specification of the concepts that I have in mind. Examples included.

It's based on a simple concept of file hierarchy and keeping things as self-
contained as possible. Looking forward for feedback.

